# Focal iBox



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

Some of you may have heard about this unit, others may not have.

For those of you who have not heard about it, its a fairly new product from Focal that lets you wirelessly connect your iPhone, iPad, iPod (possibly other phones or wifi units, that I am not too sure about) to your car stereo. Unlike bluetooth, this uses WiFi, and has according to Focal, no loss of SQ.

I just got mine today, and just wanted to say a few things about it...

It's a little... black.. box.. fairly heavy for its size. It measure about 3.25" x 5" x 1.5" 

Theres not much to it as far as appearance goes. High quality power ground wires.. No remote wire for turn on. Has both stereo RCA output, and optical toslink output.

Very easy to integrate. connect power/ground, and the output, and thats it. Go to your audio player, into WiFi and select the unit with passcode. Thats it.

Noise is nonexistent using fiber. (VERY technical tests done here... My ear, placed at the speaker) No hiss what so ever.

Using the RCA outputs, (again VERY technical testing..) there was an audible hiss at the speaker. however 4" away, was no longer noticable.

This is really a great little unit.


----------



## Mtgrooves (Dec 14, 2009)

Where did you get this box? It's not even on Focal's site. I'm very inerested in this!


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

First of all I need pictures else you aint got nothin.. Second how much?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

can you check if you can still get data while connected? like, if you are using an iphone, can you still get data? can you get text messages?

I believe other devices that connect wifi lose the data, just curious if this is the same.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

And do you have to do anything else besides adding the wifi device. Do you have to select to have the audio go out wifi instead of the built in speaker. Do you have to do this once if you do and it default to that when you come in range again. Do you have to do it every time? How long does it take to box after power on. The Airport Express takes a whole minute to boot up.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Bump. Would also like to know the answers to the above questions. 
Thanks!


----------



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

t3sn4f2 said:


> And do you have to do anything else besides adding the wifi device. Do you have to select to have the audio go out wifi instead of the built in speaker. Do you have to do this once if you do and it default to that when you come in range again. Do you have to do it every time? How long does it take to box after power on. The Airport Express takes a whole minute to boot up.


I haven't installed it into my car yet. Just been playing with it on the test bench. Seems to be real quick to turn on. Then once the Idevice catches, you just play. I do have to select the wifi audio each time. Doesn't seem to "remember" it. But I believe that's a limitation of the Idevice. 
And yes. Once you connect wifi to the ibox you lose all incoming/outgoing data. So no Internet of iPhone.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Really appreciate the info!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

EternalGraphics808 said:


> I haven't installed it into my car yet. Just been playing with it on the test bench. Seems to be real quick to turn on. Then once the Idevice catches, you just play. I do have to select the wifi audio each time. Doesn't seem to "remember" it. But I believe that's a limitation of the Idevice.
> And yes. Once you connect wifi to the ibox you lose all incoming/outgoing data. So no Internet of iPhone.


that's a real bummer, but expected.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Still no pics???? come on dude we waiting


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

matdotcom2000 said:


> Still no pics???? come on dude we waiting


----------

